# braid vs mono vs fluoro



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

hey was wondering what line u guys normally would pick to fish for bass. i use power pro 10lb braid and its very sensitive but no stretch. i was thinking 10lb fluoro but i feel like it wears out faster. and while this was discussed probably a million times give me some opinions what you think.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I think that we all have the same questions. I went to fireline a few years back. hated it and quit. tried again and liked it. I noticed that I think I was getting fewer bites in some cases. I went back to mono and have been getting more fish. However, I still think that there is a place for all lines. I fish 8lb mono in clean areas with spinning rigs. I do have one spinning spooled with fireline to light jig or tube in cover. I use 17lb mono on my casting reels. I do have one casting set up with 20lb fireline for trash. I really need to try floro but just can't seem to get used to it. I love the feel that you get with fireline but I do think that either the fish see the line more or it effects the lures, but I think that I get bit more with mono.


----------



## MillerTime4187 (Apr 29, 2008)

Chopper- I've heard of some people using a 2-3 foot flouro leader to keep from spooking fish with braided line. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The happy medium I've found was Silver Thread Copolymer in 12lb and 14lb test. Very little stretch, and very durable. I still use Flourocarbon for clearer water situations, usually 10 to 12lb test. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

As far as bassin' goes heres my opinion.

Braid-
Its an incredible advance in fishing technology, use it whenever you can. I always use it unless the water is crystal clear. 

Mono-
Used to use it exclusively in the old days. Now it feels like using a rubber band to fish with since it stretches so much. Not bass related but I do like to use the heavy 25lb mono when using a bottom bouncer on Erie. The stretch actually helps on that presentation. 

Flourocarbon-
I've been using some P-line Evolution this year on one of my spinning rods and haven't been very impressed. I got broken off by a little old 2.5lb bass a few weeks ago in a pond when I tightened the drag a little bit. 

I will use it though in very clear waters. But, only after not having any success on braid.

In ending 20 years ago we ALL used mono and did just fine with it. But, why settle for old technology when all this new stuff is around. Just think, Stren and Trilene are still the top 2 sellers of mono and they haven't changed anything in about 30 years. I want modern technology in everything if I can afford it and fishing line is pretty affordable i'd say.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

always a high quality braid like power pro or I use stren superbraid.
and always with a 2-5 ft (depending on water clarity)
florocarbon leader. I use 14 lb floro and very very very rarely break off.
And Im convinced that fish can not see it near as well as they can mono but you will loose out on some bites if you tie direct with braid in some instances.

The only time I use something different is if the thickness and the weight of the line will kill the lure action. Like small weighless finesse baits.
Florcarbon in heavy so a leader actually helps some presentations like senkos or anything you want to sink.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I have tried every brand of Fluoro now and hated them all. The stuff just is always too stiff and ends up a mess on the reel no matter what I do with it. I never have problems with any brand of braid I use. I think I may have to start carrying fluor with me for tying leaders when I need it in clear water....but how are you tying it off? Are you tying direct line to line or are you using some type of small split ring or swivel?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey Millertime, great name, how do you attach the 2-3' of floro. I have tried the knots and don't trust them. Would a small swivel mess things up? what size would you suggest on the swivel. I wouldn't want to have the right size line and have the dumb swivel break. Thanks.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

You can use a Blood know or a Uni knot to attach line to line. Check out Youtube and they have a bunch of videos on how to tie them. 

If your leader is only 2 ft or less than using a small barrel swivel is a way to go. If you want a longer leader you should tie directly to the line. Otherwise the swivel will be coming up the rod guides. I always use Sampo swivels only. They're rated by the pound strength. I had a few hogs straighten out my crappy South Bend, Laker, Eagle Claw swivels. Never again.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I use a knot that I saw in an in-fisherman im looking for it if I can find it I will post the link. Its way easier than a couble uni or blood and I have never had one fail. even on big walleye, smallmouth and surf fishing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

this is the closest that I can find. It might be the same result but I tie it in a different way. The surgeons knot. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&appID=84&template=knot5.cfm

I double the line like the first step in the link 
then form a "U" shape with the two lines and put my finger in the bend and twist the loop 3 times.
Then send the leader and the tag end from the main line through the loop and slowly tighten all 4 ends. then trim the tags.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive been using the Sufix Siege 14lbs. Mono Line and really like it i never really like to make things too complicated sometimes in doing that you can hurt ur catch rates and presentations and take urself off ur game of what was working well before one started to experiment with all these new fangled super lines, so i stick with mono its never failed me yet and why change a good thing, sufix has a very good product, knot strength is pretty good, stretch is minimal, memory is pretty low, for me just an all around great line and ill continue to use it.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for all the opinions. as of now i tried braid w/ 2-3 ft of fluoro and it works better than straight braid for line shy fish but you have to retie after rock hangups. reason im still using braid is its very sensitive n i feel what the tube is doing on the bottom plus i can cast farther out with thin braid. i use 10# power pro and same lb fluoro


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

One thing to remember is that florocarbon sinks better than mono so if you like to use smaller weights or no weight then florocarbon is the way to go.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Link for the Uni-Knot for attaching braid to mono or fluro to mono:

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/guides/cg2003Sp_Uniknot/


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

nice website. ur rite about fluoro it sinks really well compared to mono. i used fluoro leaders for steelhead and didnt have to use lead bombs to get to bottom.


----------

